# Problem beim mounten (usb, netzwerkdir)



## sevi (31. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Vorraussetzungen: SUSe 8.2;

Hab 2 Probleme:
1. Problem:
Wenn ich versuche meinen USB-Stick  zu mounten, mit dem Befehl:

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbstick
```
dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "/dev/sda1 ist kein gültiges blockiertes Gerät"
Ich hab den Stick normal im USB-Slot, das, Verzeichnis /media/usbstick hab ich erstellt! Woran liegt das?

2. Problem:
Wenn ich versuche eine Windows-freigabe auf den Linux Rechner zu mounten, mit dem Befehl:

```
# mount -t smbfs //192.168.200.2/Linux_Transfer /media/remotedir
```
dann bekomm ich nach der Passworteingabe (ich hab das share nicht geschützt) folgende Meldung: "ERRDos ERROR (Access Denied)" oder so ähnlich, jedenfalls ist es ein Zugriffsproblem. Wie gesagt das share ist auf dem Windows Rechner nicht Passwort-geschützt, also gebe ich bei der Passwortabfrage auch nichts ein. Dann steht da: anonymous login correct und dann eben die Fehlermeldung wegen der Zugriffsrechte. Was mache ich wieder falsch?

DANKE für eure Hilfe


----------



## derGugi (1. Februar 2004)

hallo

wahrscheinlich sind die rechte auf dem windows rechner falsch gesetzt. Bei Win2000 und XP kannst du bei Sicherheit einstellen, wer das Verzeichnis lesen darf. Stell da mal "Jeder" ein und gieb im Zugriffsrechte für den Ordnerinhalt auflisten und Dateien lesen. Sonst kannst du ja auch mal mit einem User probieren zu verbinden, der muss aber auch wiederum genügend Rechte haben auf der Win Maschine. (mount -o username=blabla ... ).  /media/remotedir hat aber auch die richtigen Rechte, oder?

warum du den USB-Stick nicht mounten kannst, weiss ich nicht. Mach es bei mir auf die selbe Art, bzw. hab es in der /etc/fstab stehen aber verwende auch /dev/sda1. Hier, vielleicht bringts dir ja was: 

```
/dev/sda1		/mnt/usbstick		vfat	noauto,user,rw	0 0
```


----------

